# Constipation Remedies?



## MrsT15 (May 19, 2016)

Hi, 
My Dr recently diagnosed me with ibs, caused by stress because of the on going constipation issues I've been having. I recently did a salt water enema and I felt a thousand times better. I was having regular bm's size and color, the cramping and bloating was gone, and I felt like myself again...Until recently. The Constipation is back, so naturally I tried the enema again, which worked some, but not like the first time. I have been drinking warm water with lemon and salt on an empty stomach for 2 days, I had a tablespoon of olive oil (yuck) miralax, and an apple with peanut butter for breakfast and so far, nothing.

Does anyone have any quick remedies? I'm going camping for the weekend, and I'm horrified of being stuck in the mountains feeling like this 

One thing I've been wondering, if I hear gurgling sounds, does that mean my constipation is improving?


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

if miralax doesn't work for you and enemas aren't working either, you could try a stimulant laxative like exlax or dulcolax. or call your doctor and get his/her advice.

we have a thread about constipation remedies:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/152106-the-great-list-of-remedies/

good luck. hope you can find some relief.


----------



## Joan4321 (Jun 19, 2016)

Try a glycerin suppository! If the stool is in the lower part of the colon and if your problem is similar to
Mine (not feeling the urge/colon is used to holding large amounts of stool from years of chronic constipation) than it might help. I have found these to be a lifesaver and they are so easy on the body compared to other laxitives. Also with these; if they eill
Work they will work within 5 min to an hour unlike Miralax (which takes 5 days to kick in for me) so the GS's are worth a shot! Good luck  i think its best to do one in the AM after a cup
Of coffee or tea (anything hot)

A stimulant laxitive might work for you but I know for myself anytime I use a harsh stimulant like dulcolax I will get everything out and ot works but then After evertging is "flushed out"
I dont have a BM for 5 days! Stimulants dont fix the actual
Problem for me; they leave me wose off from how I started. But everyone is different.


----------



## constipatedgirl123 (Sep 4, 2016)

I find squatting and clenching my fists sometimes helps...


----------



## No more IBS (Sep 7, 2016)

Magnesium Oxide 400 mg. 2-3 times per day will relieve your constipation. If you get diarrhea, back off. Amazing mineral that so many of us our deficient in. Calcium is the antagonist of magnesium, so don't take them together, or they will compete with one another.


----------

